# Impact shorts shifting pads



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, I have the skeletools impact shorts and they do work well. I did run into an issue the other week that I am still paying for, ouch.
The pads shifted with me not knowing and I took a big hit, still hurts, tailbone.

I have tired:

AVS impact shorts, Not nearly enough padding, waste of money IMO
ProTech: good hip padding bad tail bone padding, It actually created a high pressure point causing more tailbone pain as the pad pushed into a more concetrated area
Skeletools: great padding, big surface area, but they shift in the pocket holding the pads in place
looking at ordering azzpadz but heard that they also shift. Any thoughts, or actual pics of them? I may/will use my skeletools in conjunction with the azzpadz should I order them.

Newbie trying not to get too hurt.
-Slyder


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

duct tape them azzpads and get a butt wax at the same time....yet another use of duct tape for snowboarders...3m should become a sponsor


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got the Skeletools in the mail, and have the same concern about shifting. Mainly looking for tailbone padding that won't slip. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just folded down the upper waist band and that helped hold them more in place last weekend. I just do a quick pad check after I strap in. 

These are still a great product, you wont be disappointed.

Like I posted before, I hit hard not sure any padding would stop all the pain :laugh:

-Slyder


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

if you put the straps on like your supposed to with the azzpadz you wont have to worry about it shifting out of place. Now if you strap everything really loose then yes it will move.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I have to say, uhh.. what? The skeletool ass pad is freaking huge. How the hell could you even shift that thing to be completely off from covering your ass/tailbone when you went down?

I've never heard anyone have that happen with those things nor have I myself with my own. The only time the pads shift are the ones on my thigh when I shift them myself suiting up in them before putting on my snow pants. Do you roll around in the ground or just crash a lot? I'm seriously surprised anyone has an issue with the ass portion shifting.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a big fan of these/ They provide great coverage there's no issue of pad slippage. I wore them for a season and a half before ripping the ass out of them on a spill. Just a note, try them on before buying. I have to bump up a size from their recommended sizing chart, but then again, I have the ass and thighs of an NFL RB, so this probably won't be an issue for most.

I currently have these and they suck ass. Pitiful coverage and they're too loose, so you constantly have pad shift. They're not with the $19.49 that they're listed at on backcountry. They're not worth shit. I don't even wear them anymore. I need to pick up another pair of those Pro-Tecs.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Pads*

Linville - are these the ones you like?

Do they fit a bit small or a bit large? 

Also...how do I phrase this...do they provide any support for the boys when you hit the bumpy stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, those are the ones. IMO, they fit small. According to the size chart, I should've been a medium. The mediums were tight as hell. But, keep in mind, I usually have to bump my pant sizes up as well. Like I said, I have an ass that would make J-Lo blush and the thighs of a tree trunk. I have a 32" waist, but I have to by baggy fit 34" pants to fit my ass and thighs - and not all 34" pants will fit me in the ass and thighs.

I'm built like a RB.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*shorts*

Excellent. Thanks! I don't ride park but I saw a lot of rocks in the woods this year while in Colorado and I barely missed landing on a few of them. Might not hurt to raise the protection level.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

well all I can say is it happened.
Yes the pads are large that is why I bought them. The pads after sitting on lift or strapping in I need to give them a little push down into the pocket. :dunno:
And as I said before, I hit hard and just right not sure the pads could have stopped it, might have been WORSE with out the pads 

-Slyder


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

bryantp,

Yeah, I forgot. The Pro-Tecs do a pretty good job of keeping the boys in place. They fit pretty snug, which is good becaue that keeps the pads where they need to be.


----------



## Marumm (Jan 14, 2010)

Echoing the suggestion to size up on the Pro-Tecs if you actually have an ass. I normally wear a 34 pant, but their Large is rated as 35-37 and runs a bit snug on me.

I actually wasn't too impressed with them, although that could have been because I was riding with a sore tailbone. I ended up ordering a Crash Pads 2500, which seems to garner a lot of good reviews from snowboarders and also oddly enough, roller derby folks. Looks like it has good tailbone protection, and maybe not quite the bubble butt effect of the Skeletools. It's a little spendy but I'll be damned if I have to miss out on another powder weekend because of a sore ass.

I also tried the RED Impact Shorts (not the ones with d30) and they're a total joke. You'd be better off taping a dish sponge to your butt.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^
Those Crash Pad 2500s look pretty sweet. I might look into those in the off-season. I'll probably either get those or another pair of the Pro-Tecs. I liked the PTs, but like I said, I ended up ripping the ass out of them. The stitching didn't rip, it was actually the mesh material between the pads. Is the material used in the 2500s tougher than the mesh that PT uses?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I returned my Pro-Tec's. Very minimal padding and the tail bone pad actually caused a pressure point and not having enough pad caused more pain. Just my experience with them.

-Slyder


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Like I said, I have an ass that would make J-Lo blush and the thighs of a tree trunk. .


Haha ma you just fuckin killed me!


----------



## Marumm (Jan 14, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> ^^^^
> Is the material used in the 2500s tougher than the mesh that PT uses?


Just got the 2500s in the mail today, and I'm impressed. My thoughts:


Base material does seem stronger. Instead of the mesh like ProTec, it's a CoolMax-style wicking fabric.


Padding foam is denser, thicker, and has _much_ better coverage in the event of assplant. It is also slightly higher-profile as well.


Tailbone cushioning has removable hard protection. It's still pretty good without it.


Fit is slightly larger than the equivalent ProTec shorts, about the same as the Burton cheapo impact shorts.


Between the denser foam & the hard insert, you'll definitely know you're wearing them while sitting on the lift/lodge/etc. as compared to the softer impact shorts. So comfort takes a hit there, but I think it's a fair trade-off.

They're just what I was looking for. I wish the leg padding was removable, but that's about my only issue with it.


----------

